# Bad Teeth and Enrolment Medical



## chrism (6 Jul 2011)

A bit about me: 20 years old, 6'2" @ 150lbs., can do 50 push ups / sit ups, want to apply for AVN Tech or Infantry, but I have the worst teeth that probably ANY of you have ever seen on someone my age. I am missing 5 complete teeth from the top (left front tooth and over towards left molars, from left: 3, 4, 5, 6 & 7) and another 5 are broken at least in half (from left: 1, 8, 10, 11, 14). Also one missing on the bottom (from left: #2), one broken in half (from left: #1), and have massive cavities in eight others. The story of how they got to this point is a long and unnecessary one, so I won't go into that. I have only recently started to treat the cavities. I cannot afford the dentistry required, and won't be able to for some time to come (around $10 000 of work to be done!!); every job I've ever had (that offers benefits) has let me go ALWAYS on the exact day I'd get my benefits, and for no official reason at all, like, "Oh we just don't require your services anymore." (They say that while they're still hiring 30 people a month.  ) 

Do I have a chance of getting through my medical with this problem? Any opinions/advice is greatly appreciated.

Chris M


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jul 2011)

By checking the "stickied" thread, Enrollment Medical Standards, I found the link to the CFP 154 - Medical Standards which states (in part):



> 2. The review and evaluation of each member's dental health status must describe if there are any limitations which will adversely affect operational capability and / or preclude the member's ability to perform and function safely and efficiently in the military environment. Any case in which restrictions for recruit applicants are being considered due to dental conditions should be assessed by a dental officer (DO).
> 
> 3. As a general guideline, the minimum dental standard for enrolment in the CF is considered to be a complement of natural or artificial teeth in sufficient number and occlusal relationship to allow for adequate mastication and communication functions.
> 
> ...



Now, I'm not dental, so I'm not sure what is acceptable, but I think you'll find paragraph 4 _may_ apply.

Try using the search function next time, or at least reading around.   :nod:


----------

